# Control de activacion por sms



## papelito81 (Mar 25, 2006)

hola!    queria saber como funciona el protocolo fbus del nokia 3390 o si es igual para cualquier telefono nokia, el tema es que estoy investigando para poder mandar sms con un microcontrolador y un nokia 3390 para crear un sistema de control por sms. Por favor necesito información o una guia sobre que temas debo investigar. Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## eldelpuerto (Mar 26, 2006)

Fijate en un programa que pone generador de tramas fbus, de este foro.
Por cierto es mio el programa. con el programa veras como se generan las tramas fbus entre el telefono y el PC. Asi lo tendras todo mas clarito.
Un saludo, espero te sirva de ayuda.


----------



## papelito81 (Mar 26, 2006)

Te agradezco eldelpuerto por tu ayuda ya baje tu programita para generar las tramas fbus pero cuando lo quiero ejecutar me sale un error que dice que no puede encontrar el componente mscomm32.ocx tenes alguna idea de como puedo solucionar esto?


----------



## lalosoft (Mar 26, 2006)

mscomm32.ocx es un componente ActiveX para comunicacion serial y que al parecer nuestro amigo no distribuyo con su aplicacion.

Si estas con VB6 version educacional no lo trae .

Te lo mando en el Adjunto descomprime y copialos en c:\Windows\System32


----------



## papelito81 (Mar 26, 2006)

hola lalosoft ya copie tus archivos en la carpeta system32 y ahora me sale otro error que dice que falta el archivo tabctl32.ocx o que no esta registrado


----------



## lalosoft (Mar 26, 2006)

Ya no puedo hacer mucho por que nuestro amigo (el del programa) solo subio el .exe y no los archivos de dependencia.

La solucion es que el genere un paquete de instalacion con todos los archivos involucrados de su programa pero creo que no quiere hacerlo ya que otra gente le posteo los problemas de falta de archivos .ocx y no dio respuesta.


----------



## papelito81 (Mar 26, 2006)

Y bueno vamos a ver si nos envia el amigo pero igual te agradezco voy a seguir buscando información sobre el fbus. Gracias!!


----------



## lalosoft (Mar 26, 2006)

Esto parece ser lo que buscas

http://www.embedtronics.com/nokia/fbus.html#part1


----------



## papelito81 (Mar 27, 2006)

Gracias lalosoft!!! es exactamente lo que queria!


----------



## papelito81 (Mar 27, 2006)

Hola estuve investigando sobre el fbus y encontre que funciona a una velocidad de 115.200bps lo que quisiera saber si es que me pueden ayudar es si esa velocidad se puede modificar o no lo que pasa que estoy queriendo usar el hc11 de Motorola para poder comunicarme con el telefono pero no puedo configurar esa velocidad con un cristal de 8 Mhz, sera que puedo conseguir esa velocidad con otro cristal?


----------



## lalosoft (Mar 27, 2006)

¿Cual es la maxima que te permite con un cristal de 8MHZ?


----------



## maunix (Mar 27, 2006)

lalosoft dijo:
			
		

> ¿Cual es la maxima que te permite con un cristal de 8MHZ?



La máxima? Pues poniendo SPBRG = 1 en Fast Mode algo asi como 250.000 bps

Con cualquier cristal si pones SPGBRG = 1 andará rapidisimo pero no tendrás precisión y seguramente te dará un baudeaje incompatible con otros equipos que usen algo estandard como el caso de los modems.

Saludos


----------



## papelito81 (Mar 29, 2006)

hola con un cristal de 8Mhz te da 125000bps la maxima velocidad vos decis que puede funcionar igual a esa velocidad?


----------



## lalosoft (Mar 29, 2006)

papelito81 dijo:
			
		

> hola con un cristal de 8Mhz te da 125000bps la maxima velocidad vos decis que puede funcionar igual a esa velocidad?



No el F-bus solo opera a 115,200bps para velocidades mas bajas esta el M-bus con 9600bps que tambien viene incorporado en todos los aparatos nokia. El razon de mi pregunta es si a los 8Mhz el micro no te da 115,200 o una velocidad cercana con bajo margen de error (digamos menor a un 1%) deveras cambiar de XTAL ,me explico cuando conectas  XTALs de frecuencias enteras (4Mhz,8mhz,10MHz) a un micro que tiene Uart, cuesta bastante acertar a BaudRates standar con bajos margenes de error entonces lo aconsejable (me lo dio la practica) es trabajar con XTALs cortados para frecuencias decimales (3,579545Mhz        - 4,91520 MHz - 6,144 MHz etc..) la documentacion del micro que usas en el bloque de Uart deveria aparecer una mension a esto que te explique ,si no es asi y en su lugar traen las  tablas de Baud con diferentes Xtals (en la información de los PIC vienen esas tablas) veras que los cristales de frecuencia no entera dan los mejores resultados.


----------



## papelito81 (Mar 29, 2006)

Antes que nada te agradezco bastante tu ayuda. Bueno, por lo que ya veo no me va servir el cristal de 8Mhz por que la velocidad mas cercana es 125000 pero estuve buscando y encontre que con un cristal de 7,3435 Mhz si se puede obtener esa velocidad solo que tengo otro pequeño problema que no consigo ese cristal pero si consegui uno de 7,15 Mhz ahora te pregunto si es que me puede llegar a servir este crital. Gracias otra vez!


----------



## lalosoft (Mar 31, 2006)

Pregunta:

¿Tu programa necesita mucha velocidad de computo (mucho calculo entre bloques, atensión rapida de interruciones  o resolucion de ploblemas complejos?

Por que si no es asi con un cristal de corte decimal de rango mas bajo y disponible en tu area puedas realizar tu proyecto. 

Respondiendo tu pregunta:

Siempre y cuando el nuevo calculo del BaudRate arroje un margen de error por debajo de un 1%.


----------



## papelito81 (Mar 31, 2006)

La verdad que no tengo que hacer nada complicado en el programa y en caso de no poder usar el fbus tendria que usar el mbus verdad que es mas facil de configurar la velocidad de transmision solo que no se muy bien como funciona el protocolo mbus y tampoco encuentro mucha información.


----------



## lalosoft (Abr 1, 2006)

No te recomiendo el M-bus ya que es tipo Haft Duplex y te dara bastantes problemas el implementarlo.


----------



## eldelpuerto (Abr 16, 2006)

el que quiera todos los ocx, envienme nu email. eldelpuerto@hotmail.com
os envio todos los ocx que se necesitan para que funcione el programa. NO lo puedo poner aqui, pues algunos son demasiado gordos (pesados). un saludo.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 16, 2006)

eldelpuerto dijo:
			
		

> el que quiera todos los ocx, envienme nu email. eldelpuerto@hotmail.com
> os envio todos los ocx que se necesitan para que funcione el programa. NO lo puedo poner aqui, pues algunos son demasiado gordos (pesados). un saludo.



Una pregunta de un neófito en VB: No es posible que cuando realices la compilación del programa le anexes todas las librerías que necesita, y así el programa sea portable?

Saludos.


----------



## lalosoft (Abr 16, 2006)

Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> Una pregunta de un neófito en VB: No es posible que cuando realices la compilación del programa le anexes todas las librerías que necesita, y así el programa sea portable?


Si es posible, de hecho eso hago cuando tengo que distribuir mi aplicacion.


----------

